# Taumantis molt



## fleurdejoo (Oct 4, 2012)

I am SO SO excited!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 4, 2012)

Sweet, but you need more furniture for her??? Maybe a stick or 2 and some substrate for starters? Do I have to come over there! :lol: You kids today, I'll tell ya.


----------



## Mime454 (Oct 4, 2012)

I'll show these to my male and see what he thinks.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 4, 2012)

Can I sound mean, well Yes. But you know I love ya...


----------



## fleurdejoo (Oct 4, 2012)

Ok ok ok she is a very spartan decorator! Not my call man.

Seriously I knew she was going to molt and there is one stick in there. I didn't want anything in her way. Just cranked up the humidity &amp; left her alone. Her old one had a jacuzzi and everything!! I swear! True story!

Do you think the paper towels are no good?


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 5, 2012)

Oh, I didn't see any paper towels in the pics, but yeah there fine to use in multiple layers so if they drop there's a cushion of some kind, and when they molt its good to have things for them to grab on the sides and on top.


----------



## aNisip (Oct 5, 2012)

Nice job! I prefer something that they can sink their tarsals into when it comes to a final molt...regardless, you did a ding dang job


----------



## fleurdejoo (Oct 5, 2012)

Well next time I will make sure there are sticks in there for her to molt from.

The reason there is only one in there is because she has never used one before so I didn't think she would now.

I mean she's a lid girl.

Do you guys feel like it's more important for a final molt or all the time?

This morning when I checked on her she was partially hanging from the stick.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 5, 2012)

The older they get the heavier they are as well and the screen seems good but really its a slick surface that they wouldn't molt from if they had their choice in the wild, I've had mantis fall in the past when the shed skin doesn't stay in place since it's the only thing they have to dry, harden and climb back up from, that and screen can destroy their feet and tips of the raptors, people use "screen" to sand things down all the time and over the long haul the same happens to the tarsi and claw tips from striking at prey.

So I use many sticks up top and or net cages that are more forgiving.


----------



## sueb4653 (Oct 5, 2012)

cool stuff Jude


----------



## fleurdejoo (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks you Sue!!

I always appreciate help Nick, I don't think you're mean!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 6, 2012)

Hey you did it so thats what counts, but I wouldn't try your luck too many times?


----------



## Mime454 (Oct 6, 2012)

Show us a picture of her now that she's dried out.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Oct 6, 2012)

I will try to get a picture today

She seemed super worn out yesterday.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Oct 6, 2012)

EDIT: didn't see your last reply


----------



## Precarious (Oct 6, 2012)

Yay! Now she needs a mate.

Not to harp on the decor, but if she had fallen during molt she would have damaged he soft limbs just trying to find a way back up. That's the main reason you want as many routes to the top as possible.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice! Can't wait for the dry pics!!


----------



## fleurdejoo (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Oct 8, 2012)

So green! I can't wait till my pre sub girl molts!


----------



## fleurdejoo (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah her color just blows my mind. So pretty.

She really seems to prefer my tattooed arm but I'm sure it's my imagination.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 8, 2012)

She's beautiful! Love the green on her!!!


----------



## Mime454 (Oct 8, 2012)

It looks like yours has longer wings than mine.


----------



## mantid_mike (Oct 8, 2012)

wow, she is almost neon green. you should put a black light up to her and see if she glows haha


----------



## OctoberRainne (Oct 8, 2012)

I think this is the greenest mantis I have ever seen lol really cute


----------



## fleurdejoo (Oct 14, 2012)

So I posted these pics but then Pre and Angel were all "You're a bad mother!"

Yes, you were!

SO here are the new digs. Is this acceptable?

Oh oh, those are real sticks on the lid.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 14, 2012)

Good mommy. Good mommy! Can you make me 25 of those and send them to me? Well, spare the mary jane leaves...


----------



## fleurdejoo (Oct 14, 2012)

It does look like reefer doesn't it?


----------



## lancaster1313 (Oct 17, 2012)

It looks more like the leaves on those Japanese maple trees that I wanted so bad when I was in temperate zones(they wont do well here in S.FL  )

Those vines are in most of the pet shops that I see, but they are vines. lol!

If the mantids like hanging out on and molting from them, it doesn't matter to me. It looks like a lovely home.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes those are fake vines. You probably can't tell from the pic. But the lid has real twigs hot glued to it.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Oct 25, 2012)

I just think she's so dang pretty!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 25, 2012)

That is green on top of green, so purty!!! Good twig factor as well.


----------



## Mime454 (Oct 25, 2012)

Yay! She still looks healthy!


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Oct 26, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------

